# new tank



## thebigzone (Oct 23, 2010)

Would a six lined wrasses, sunrise dotty back 2 clown, yellow tang and fire shrimp all be compatabial together?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

That depends on the size of tank and how much live rock is in it...

If you can provide more details it would be much easier to answer your question.


----------



## thebigzone (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a 65 gallon and proably 40 pounds of live rock and dimensions are 32L 18W
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

If you are starting out with a very small yellow tang, this could work short term, however, as the tang matures and grows this would become quite crowded (likely within the first yr). I would skip the yellow tang (maybe opt for a species of fish that stays smaller as adult) and add more live rock, and be sure not to add all of these fish to the tank at once. Space them at least 2 wks apart and be sure to quarantine each new fish for at least 2 wks before adding it to the main tank.
Before each new addition also check water quality/chemistry to be sure your bioload is not overwhelming the tank. If nitrates begin to go above 20 then you either have too much waste in the tank or need more maintenance. 
And.... watch for aggression. Some of this will be dependent on individual personality of each fish.


----------



## thebigzone (Oct 23, 2010)

I have heard this a lot about the tang but I have had mine (which I plan to add to the 65 gallon) for over a year in a half in a 30 gallon tank along with with a clown six line and dotty back. I have always had a algea problem in that tank and don't want it to happen to my new tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

The algae problem is likely due to overstocking and waste levels. That's an awful high bioload for a 30 gallon tank. Its common to see stocking mistakes made in new marine tanks, especially in people who have first kept freshwater tanks/fish. A marine tank cannot hold as many animals as a freshwater tank can, there are many different needs that must be met.


----------



## thebigzone (Oct 23, 2010)

Ya I did have a fresh water tank before the 30 gallon that's why I am trying to see if the creatures I want in new tank are not to much of a bio load. Is there like a rule of thumb when adding fish to number of gallons?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

No, there is no rule of thumb for this sort of thing. Properly stocking a marine tank usually means relying on someone with experience and who knows the animals, environment, etc. to help you. O2 regulation and usage in a marine tank differs from that of freshwater. Mineral usage by the animals differs in saltwater. Aggression levels, territorial habits, and overall compatibility differs greatly in saltwater. Filtration differs in saltwater. 

A yellow tang that still fits into a 30 gallon tank with other fish at a yr or more old is an indication of a problem.

The best I can offer you is that all of the fish you listed for a 30 gallon tank would leave that tank overstocked, which explains the algae problems you mentioned. Average stocking of a 30 gallon is 3 - 4 small fish that stay small or 1 - 2 medium size fish that stay under 6 inches. 55 gallons can increase that to 5 - 6 small fish (small such as shrimp gobies... no larger than 2 - 3 inches each) or 2 - 3 medium size fish (up to 6 inches each).
These are maximum stocking limits for a healthy environment. You cannot compensate with extra filtration like you can in freshwater. Marine fish do not tolerate crowding... it greatly affects their overall health, growth rate, aggression levels, etc.

FYI, a yellow tang is considered a large fish and should have at least 75 or more gallons once it is beyond 3 - 4 inches. Yellow tangs are algae grazers, they will eat many species of hair algae and should have algae in their diets, such as algae sheets. If a tank containing a yellow tang has a severe algae problem, that is an indication that something is wrong. If the problem is slime algae that is an indication of over stocking/excess waste in the tank. 

Live rock is extremely important in a marine tank. Live rock is not just decor, used for territory and etc. but it is also the primary source of filtration. At least 1 lb per gallon of tank size is suggested, but the more the better. There is no such thing as too much live rock in a marine tank, and the more is in there the healthier the tank and its inhabitants will be.

I hope this helps.


----------

